# The King George on Boxing Day.



## TelH (19 December 2016)

Thistlecrack is going to run. That makes for far more interesting watching than the parade of Cue Card that it was shaping up to be.

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...ecrack/2214065/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 December 2016)

This is kind of where you want some random outsider to come home in front just for the craic!


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2016)

I love Josses Hill, his jumping can be a bit random but would love to see him get it together.
Not that you can knock Cue Card or TC!


----------



## Brummyrat (19 December 2016)

The only thing about Christmas that I really look forward to!  Hearing that Thistlecrack is being allowed to give it ago has got me so excited, although sad to hear Coneygree won't be lining up.


----------



## Chiffy (20 December 2016)

I am so sad Coneygree isn't running. Not sure how I feel about Thistlecrack in this rather than the novice chase. I would be cautious and stick to the novice but I am no trainer.


----------



## Brummyrat (20 December 2016)

Chiffy said:



			I am so sad Coneygree isn't running. Not sure how I feel about Thistlecrack in this rather than the novice chase. I would be cautious and stick to the novice but I am no trainer.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you Chiffy, they dont tend to hang around in the KG do they?  Still, they have to find out what he's capable of at some point.  Crossing everything....


----------



## Mariposa (20 December 2016)

I'm such a Team Tizz fan, I feel rather torn now that they are both runinng - but that said my heart lies with Cue Card, I hope he wins. I got the impression that Colin Tizzard wasn't all guns blazing about running Thistlecrack, it's very much been pitched as what the owner wants. It must be hard having two of your stable stars against each other.

Anyway, for all we know Josse's Hill or one of the irish horses will skip up - and the Lizzy Kelly horse has win C&D hasn't he?


----------



## Shadowdancing (21 December 2016)

I think if Thistlecrack can cope with the pace and his jumping holds up he will win. I fear it might be too much too soon and he could fall...


----------



## Chiffy (21 December 2016)

Fear I might be watching through my fingers!


----------



## Mariposa (21 December 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Fear I might be watching through my fingers!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be pacing up and down fretfully. I think we all get far too emotionally involved...I know I do!


----------



## bonny (21 December 2016)

Just looked at the runners, apart from the Cue Card/Thistlecrack question it must be the worst King George ever, what has happened to all of the 3 mile chasers ?


----------



## TelH (21 December 2016)

Coneygree was taken out, Vatour is sadly no longer with us, Al Ferof (3rd for the past 2 seasons) is now retired, Don Cossack is still out of action, Djakadam is entered in the Lexus in Ireland on the 28th, as is Don Poli; Vroum Vroum Mag might have been an interesting runner but she was taken out and goes in the Christmas Hurdle instead.


----------



## suffolkmare (26 December 2016)

Wow! What a good horse! Some beautiful extravagant leaps, then careful where it mattered at the last 2...Well done Thistlecrack and connections!


----------



## TelH (26 December 2016)

Wasn't bad was it?   
My heart was sort of with Cue Card cos this season was the probably the last serious chance he had of the million pound bonus, given that he will be turning 11 next week, and he's been such a great horse for his connections. But fair play to Thistlecrack, the best horse on the day won. He could improve further still from here and if he gets to the Cheltenham Festival fit and well it's hard to see past him for the Gold Cup.


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2016)

Well wow! What a horse, how far outside the wings was he on one of those leaps. 
Daryl Jacob is an incompetent pillock who amazingly managed not to kill Might Bite in the earlier race. 
A good days racing. Love that sport.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 December 2016)

TelH said:



			Wasn't bad was it?   
My heart was sort of with Cue Card cos this season was the probably the last serious chance he had of the million pound bonus, .. . But fair play to Thistlecrack, the best horse on the day won. .. .
		
Click to expand...

I don't,  if I'm honest,  follow racing as some of you lot (and I'm glad of the pundits on here!),  but if Tizzard trained both CC & TC what on earth was he doing running a second horse when he stood to collect a £1mill bonus?  I've obviously got it all wrong,  because no one's that daft,  .. are they? 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't,  if I'm honest,  follow racing as some of you lot (and I'm glad of the pundits on here!),  but if Tizzard trained both CC & TC what on earth was he doing running a second horse when he stood to collect a £1mill bonus?  I've obviously got it all wrong,  because no one's that daft,  &#8230;&#8230;.. are they? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Different owners.


----------



## Brummyrat (26 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Well wow! What a horse, how far outside the wings was he on one of those leaps. 
Daryl Jacob is an incompetent pillock who amazingly managed not to kill Might Bite in the earlier race. 
A good days racing. Love that sport.
		
Click to expand...

I screamed at the tv when he put that horse on the deck, wtf was he thinking!  Popped the third last and second last then...what?  Was he looking for a nice photo.  Pillock indeed, and thank God the horse got up no thanks to him.  As for TC, scarily brilliant.


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 December 2016)

To be fair to DJ, he saw a stride asked the horse for it and the horse put down on him.  I don't think he could have done much more.


----------



## teapot (26 December 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't,  if I'm honest,  follow racing as some of you lot (and I'm glad of the pundits on here!),  but if Tizzard trained both CC & TC what on earth was he doing running a second horse when he stood to collect a £1mill bonus?  I've obviously got it all wrong,  because no one's that daft,  .. are they? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Safe to say Tizzard isn't your average/normal racehorse trainer. You can tell that by his interviews.

Thistlecrack was everything good about jump racing today.


----------



## TelH (26 December 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			I don't,  if I'm honest,  follow racing as some of you lot (and I'm glad of the pundits on here!),  but if Tizzard trained both CC & TC what on earth was he doing running a second horse when he stood to collect a £1mill bonus?  I've obviously got it all wrong,  because no one's that daft,  .. are they? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

As Clodagh said, same trainer different owners. 
The £1m bonus is for any horse that wins the Betfair Chase/King George/Cheltenham Gold Cup in the same season. Cue Card won the first 2 last season and had won the Betfair Chase again this season, but it can't be done now and he hasn't really got age on his side to have another go; next season he'd have to win the first 2 aged 11 then go on to win the gold cup as a 12 yo which seems highly unlikely.


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			To be fair to DJ, he saw a stride asked the horse for it and the horse put down on him.  I don't think he could have done much more.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!!! thats racing ,I love it when the all knowing experts start I would love have a pound for all the number of good horses I have seen on the deck at that fence.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2016)

TelH said:



			As Clodagh said, same trainer different owners. 
The £1m bonus is for any horse that wins the Betfair Chase/King George/Cheltenham Gold Cup in the same season. Cue Card won the first 2 last season and had won the Betfair Chase again this season, but it can't be done now and he hasn't really got age on his side to have another go; next season he'd have to win the first 2 aged 11 then go on to win the gold cup as a 12 yo which seems highly unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

Cue Card's year to win the Gold Cup and thus the £1million was last year. Unfortunately he fell. Such is racing. No disrespect to last years Gold Cup winner/placed horses but they weren't top top drawer, they are very very good though. But we have been spoilt in recent years by the Kauto/Denman battles with Neptune Collangues, Long Run and Imperial Commander all challenging them every step of the way. 

 Thistlecrack is a shiny new toy for us to admire and fawn over! His jumping is both phenominal and petrifying at the same time! As much as I love Coneygree I don't think he will be claiming back his Gold Cup crown whilst TC is on the scene. My only worry with TC is if the landing gear doesn't get out in time. That could be a disaster!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			To be fair to DJ, he saw a stride asked the horse for it and the horse put down on him.  I don't think he could have done much more.
		
Click to expand...

I've just watched the replay of that race and DJ saw a nice, but slightly long stride which he obviously thought the horse was capable of but the horse had other ideas. That's racing. Horses aren't machines, they don't do everything you ask or tell them to all of the time, they have their own brains and their own ideas.


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2016)

TC will not win the Gold cup !!
I cant quite get my head around the over egging the pudding by the TV pundits ,he was impressive but I have seen better over the years and I too think his jumping will become vulnerable when he gets into a race where he has some opposition on a more demanding course .I got the impression CT was not very pleased that they went up to take each other on.He said it was too soon however that is always the place at Kempton to up the pressure as those last few fences are notoriously awkward.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2016)

popsdosh said:



			TC will not win the Gold cup !!
		
Click to expand...

I fear he may hit the deck in the Gold Cup ...


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2016)

I wouldnt write CC off at Cheltenham I think he did what he was meant to do today which was to help keep the numbers down in the race to start with and then to help in TCs education.


----------



## 9tails (26 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Well wow! What a horse, how far outside the wings was he on one of those leaps. 
Daryl Jacob is an incompetent pillock who amazingly managed not to kill Might Bite in the earlier race. 
A good days racing. Love that sport.
		
Click to expand...

That fall made me feel very sick!  He was miles out in front, he didn't need to push for it.


----------



## popsdosh (26 December 2016)

9tails said:



			That fall made me feel very sick!  He was miles out in front, he didn't need to push for it.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he did because at the previous fence the horse was wrong as well got in too close and as a general rule you are safer going off a long one than being in the bottom of a fence ,just the horse wasnt singing from the same hymn sheet.


----------



## *Whinney* (27 December 2016)

My neighbours must have thought I was being murdered yesterday as I involuntarily screamed when Might Bite came down. The relief when he got up and cantered away nearly made me cry 

I think this is left over emotion from seeing a horse called Eduard pulled up with a swinging hind leg a week or so ago. It looked terminal but can anyone here confirm the outcome as I have not been able to find anything online. It was a race at Ascot.

Thistlecrack - wow! When he came around that bend and did the 'I mean business scurry' and just 'went' it was amazing. Such a calm and beautiful horse. He looked like he was barely even breaking a sweat. And then to be so calm and collected being brought in. I want him.


----------



## Clodagh (27 December 2016)

KautoStar1 said:



			To be fair to DJ, he saw a stride asked the horse for it and the horse put down on him.  I don't think he could have done much more.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think even Mick Fitzgerald saw that stride, he said there wasn't one. It was a totall balls up, IMO. I do accept I am not a professional jockey but I think those who are being paid to do it should know when to tug and when to kick.


----------



## horselover2 (27 December 2016)

Hi sorry to say that i did read somewhere that Eduard did have a fatal injury in that race at ascot,i love racing but its so hard to see the falls,Might Bite yesterday.. i screamed out as well... as he was going so well and they were saying how impressive he was, thinking he had all but won it when that happened,you could see how upset Nicky Henderson was when they asked him about it,and Thistlecrack i could hardly watch,he is an amazing jumper but scary to watch,when he puts a long one in my heart is in my mouth that he is going to reach the other side,the thrill Tom Scu must have had to ride round there like that with all that pressure and expectation i think the emotion was the relief and knowing that was something very special.beautiful horse who looks a pleasure to look after and be around.
Also sad to see the end of channel 4 racing today,it will be greatly missed.


----------



## SusannaF (27 December 2016)

TelH said:



			Coneygree was taken out, Vatour is sadly no longer with us, Al Ferof (3rd for the past 2 seasons) is now retired, Don Cossack is still out of action, Djakadam is entered in the Lexus in Ireland on the 28th, as is Don Poli; Vroum Vroum Mag might have been an interesting runner but she was taken out and goes in the Christmas Hurdle instead.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask why there were so few runners in the big races. Pretty empty fields!


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2016)

SusannaF said:



			I was going to ask why there were so few runners in the big races. Pretty empty fields!
		
Click to expand...

There is a shortage of good chasers at the moment. The grounds to quick for many for the time of year. Nobody wanted to take on CTs two yesterday. Many reasons plus there is no incentive for the Irish to send over horses as in real terms to them our prize money has dropped by 15-20% and I am sure several horses from this side will be going to ireland over the holidays for the contrary reason.


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 December 2016)

Not much makes me close my eyes but the Might Bite fall did!!  Ive watched it back several times now and I honestly cant decide whether DJ cocked it up completely or the horse just took over, either way, they were both incredibly lucky to walk away.  Myis  gut feeling was that the jockey was in the wrong but now Im not quite so sure, Ive more of a feeling that it was a miscommunication and the horse just took matters into his own hooves.  Lets hope he doesnt suffer any lasting effects because he looks a cracking prospect.  CC and TC, well, just a fantastic race, watching TC jump just makes you want to be on him, must be the most amazing feeling, almost like flying when he stands off one.  However, if he gets  it wrong at any point, he is in the market for one hell of a pearler, I really hope that never happens.


----------



## popsdosh (27 December 2016)

I too have watched it back and IMO the horse would easily have taken the fence where he was asked to pick up from. Born out by the fact he ended up in the birch trying to take off . What we are forgetting in the equation is the noise from the crowd causing a distraction and the horses inexperience .


----------



## *Whinney* (27 December 2016)

Thanks horselover2. RIP Eduard and all others that have lost their lives this year.


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 December 2016)

Popsdosh, Im sure NH referred to the horse as being a bit "spooky" in an after race interview on RUK, so it may well have been crowd noise, cameras etc adding to the  miscommunication.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 December 2016)

Might Bite was bl...dy lucky not to break his neck.  I think it was actually the speed he was going meant that he flipped over rather than his full weight on his neck.  Sometimes horses make mistakes too.

I well remember a King George years ago when the leader was miles ahead and fell at the last.  I don't think the jockey ever really recovered, I don't mean physically as he wasn't hurt, but he faded away afterwards.

As for Thistlecrack - wow, what a lovely horse.  It wasn't a big field so he wasn't under pressure over the last couple of fences and had time to jump, but he certainly had the look of a champion.  As CT said, he isn't a young horse, he is at his peak, so why not go for it, although I wondered if it was the right decision.  Still, as I have observed for many, many years, with what ever sort of horse you have - in showing, eventing, racing  - if they are in form, go for it, as next year may be different.  Coneygree went for the Gold Cup and won, which was a brave decision which paid off.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (27 December 2016)

I think the Daryl Jacob comment was a little out of order - one bad ride does not make a bad jockey, as I keep telling OH every time he bangs on about Richie McLernon, although as time goes on it would appear it's more than one bad ride.  I've a soft spot for DJ as well after he managed to push Neptune Collonges around Aintree from start to finish and get him home in one piece...

Tom Scudamore is that person for me though.  He annoys the hell out of me and I sat through the King George screaming 'WHY DIDN'T YOU RIDE GRAND CRUS LIKE THAT AT CHELTENHAM?!' over and over.  Because that was on two separate occasions, and most races at other courses, therefore not one bad ride   Thistlecrack was impressive, a little green at times and very keen but (as much as it pains me to say it) he was ridden well despite this.  As I know from experience with one of mine, you can't fight with a forward-going horse and expect to win (the fight or the race).


----------



## Orangehorse (27 December 2016)

Before the horse fell I was just thinking that Daryl Jacob had given him a wonderful ride.  Had the horse managed to get over the fence somehow and won, we would all be singing his praises.  That's racing I guess.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2016)

http://www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/video/20161226/2653582/15861862

I have watched this numerous times and Might Bite just did not pick up over that fence, I dont believe it was jockey error, NH said there were a lot of people/photographers at that fence, so maybe he was distracted.

The King George was an electric performance from Thistlecrack who is head and shoulders above everything else this side of the Irish Sea and we will have to wait until Cheltenham to see if he really is the best around, exciting times ahead. Incidentally there is talk of Cue Card going for the Ryan Air now.


----------



## suffolkmare (27 December 2016)

Anyone know how Sire de Grugy (sp?) is?? After losing his jockey he went on to complete but C4 said he had bleeding from his mouth and nose. Maybe just bit his tongue? Jockey got a cut to the side of his eye too.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 December 2016)

suffolkmare said:



			Anyone know how Sire de Grugy (sp?) is?? After losing his jockey he went on to complete but C4 said he had bleeding from his mouth and nose. Maybe just bit his tongue? Jockey got a cut to the side of his eye too.
		
Click to expand...

He probably did bite his tongue and a nosebleed to a racehorse is nothing new, especially if they have banged their heads.


----------



## teapot (27 December 2016)

'His' twitter account says doesn't look too bad but will be checked in the morning


----------



## Mariposa (28 December 2016)

suffolkmare said:



			Anyone know how Sire de Grugy (sp?) is?? After losing his jockey he went on to complete but C4 said he had bleeding from his mouth and nose. Maybe just bit his tongue? Jockey got a cut to the side of his eye too.
		
Click to expand...

I read that Jamie Moore had two teeth knocked out, as well as a cut head. I felt so sorry for him, it was just so unfortunate. 

As a big Cue Card fan I felt sad that he was beaten by his stablemate, but I thought he was valiant in defeat. Thistlecrack was superb, what a beautiful sight to see him flying those fences. 

My heart however is still with Cue Card, and I rather hope he has his revenge in the Gold Cup ( although Racing Post reports they might send him to the Ryanair instead). I really like the Tizzards and I'm so pleased they are having success


----------



## TeamChaser (28 December 2016)

I think they'll put Cue Card in the Ryanair. I also adore Cue Card and have followed him since his Champion Bumper win and whilst my heart would love him to reverse the result my head tells me he won't beat Thistlecrack. For me, if Thistlecrack stands up he wins it, can't see anything else having the beating of him. People love to crab the really good ones but he looks absolutely awesome. Granted he's a bit bloody brave but he gets better with every run and I imagine he'll have another run before the festival 

Altior was superb also and is a fantastic jumper - the one to beat in the Arkle. Exciting that we have some class horses to take on the Irish in 2017!


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 December 2016)

TeamChaser said:



			I think they'll put Cue Card in the Ryanair. I also adore Cue Card and have followed him since his Champion Bumper win and whilst my heart would love him to reverse the result my head tells me he won't beat Thistlecrack. For me, if Thistlecrack stands up he wins it, can't see anything else having the beating of him. People love to crab the really good ones but he looks absolutely awesome. Granted he's a bit bloody brave but he gets better with every run and I imagine he'll have another run before the festival 

Altior was superb also and is a fantastic jumper - the one to beat in the Arkle. Exciting that we have some class horses to take on the Irish in 2017!
		
Click to expand...

Not enough class horses though, I can see the festival being a Mullins/Walsh benefit.


----------



## TeamChaser (28 December 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Not enough class horses though, I can see the festival being a Mullins/Walsh benefit.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure. Very sadly lost Vautour, Faugheen and Annie Power have yet to run, Altior has the beating of Min. Douvan is a class horse as is Vroum Vroum Mag but they won't have it all their own way I don't think. Gordon Elliott will have a strong team with a number of the Gigginstown horses


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 December 2016)

I think Gordon Elliot may have something to say about a Mullins white wash  he got Applesjade back to beat Vroum Vroum Mag and I sincerely hope she does so again. 

It will be interesting to see where Don Cossack goes first and to see how he fairs these days but his run will be a while off yet, if he even gets a prep run before defending his crown. 

Altior will beat Min in the Arkle, Cue Card will win the Ryanair. If Thistlecrack stays on his feet he has the Gold Cup at his mercy. 

Now the one that is interesting me, which many have wrongly over looked, is Native River. Only a 6yo but has already bagged the Hennessy and now the Welsh National. Another Tizzard long distance chaser! But where will he go at the Festival? Will he take on Cue Card in the Ryanair or will they pit stable mate against stable mate in the Gold Cup?! 

Oh what many trainers would give to have 1 Gold Cup prospect let alone 4! I include Theatre Guide in this as I do think he is worthy of the line up and bringing some money home too!


----------



## Mariposa (28 December 2016)

Yes! Love Theatre Guide! He always runs well, and was not at all disgraced at Chepstow behind Native River, it didn't look like he was enjoying the soggy going! If he is in the mix he's got as good a chance as most of them, plus he does love that Cheltenham hill doesnt he!


----------



## horselover2 (29 December 2016)

I getting so excited for cheltenham already with all these lovely horses,will be hard to decide which day to go...it usually depends which horses i really want to see,went champion hurdle day this year,did gold cup year before...mmmm.....cant wait !!!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (30 December 2016)

horselover2 said:



			I getting so excited for cheltenham already with all these lovely horses,will be hard to decide which day to go...it usually depends which horses i really want to see,went champion hurdle day this year,did gold cup year before...mmmm.....cant wait !!!
		
Click to expand...

If I was going it would have to be for the Queen Mother...ever since One Man won it it's been my favourite of all the major races, closely followed by the GC.  Not a massive hurdles fan I have to admit, can't seem to get over that no matter how hard I try!


----------

